
Show HN: HN Reads – the books of hacker news - _lpa_
http://www.hnreads.com/
======
willyyr
I really like this, also wondering why this is not getting more attention
here. Some things i would like to see are:

    
    
      - beeing able to sort (amount of mentions, threads e.g. )
      - when opening a link in a new tab in chrome a get the start page instead of the detail page
      - direct link to amazon in the overview list
    

Keep it up :)

~~~
_lpa_
Thanks for the suggestions. I was thinking that sorting, as well as limiting
the date range, would be useful. I'll also sort out the new tab opening :). If
you had any other suggestions, feel free to let me know!

------
MegaLeon
This is damn good. Surprised it's not getting attention at all. Well done,
bookmarked!

~~~
_lpa_
Thanks!

------
pc86
This is great. I assume you used the API for this, any chance that's available
on GitHub?

~~~
_lpa_
I used the haxor python wrapper for the API
[https://github.com/avinassh/haxor](https://github.com/avinassh/haxor). It was
nice and easy to use :).

